# Fehlt etwas am Netzteil??



## xxueller (22. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
habe mir folgendes bestellt: 
500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver

Musste bei der Lieferung feststellen, dass nur das Netzteil und die Kabelanschlüsse für Mainboard usw. geliefert wurden.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wird hier denn kein Kabel mitgeliefert, mit welchem man das Netzteil mit der Steckdose verbinden kann oder ist das ein Versäumnis des Versandhauses?
Wenn ein solches Kabel nicht zum Set gehört, welches benötige ich denn?

Frage lieber erstmal hier nach, bevor ich mich direkt an mindfactory wende.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2013)

Was bedeutet Retail, Bulk und OEM?

Du hast Bulk gekauft, du bekommst damit die Ware ohne jegliches Zubehör.

Als Kabel kannst du jedes Kaltgerätekabel verwenden was du rumliegen hast.
Amazon.de: kaltgerätekabel


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

Das NT Kabel gehört dazu ...

Scheint MF vergessen zu haben 
Bulk bedeutet nur mit dem nötigsten und das kabel ist nötig um das NT zu betreiben 

@Abductee 
Wir haben von dem NT 40 stück gekauft und auch 40 kabel dazu bekommen


----------



## keinnick (22. September 2013)

Eigentlich sollte das Netzkabel dabei sein. Ich würde mich an MF wenden.


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bulk bedeutet nur mit dem nötigsten und das kabel ist nötig um das NT zu betreiben



Wenn ich ein Bulk-DVD-Brenner kaufe bekomme ich das auch ohne Kabel.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

^^das ist auch was anderes oder bekommst du bei einem Laufwerk Sata kabel dazu 

schau mal oben bei meinen Post wieviel wir von dem NT im Shop haben.

(das Kabel ist kein Zubehör sondern Bestandteil des NT )


----------



## Tommi1 (22. September 2013)

Hatte auch mal vor einem Jahr zwei BULK Netzteil bestellt von zwei verschiedenen Herstellern (nicht bei Mindfactory).
Da war auch kein Netzkabel babei.

Wird vielleicht bei Euch so gewesen sein, daß die Euch Kabel dazu gelegt hatten, da ihr schon eine Größere Menge gekauft habt.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

^^das kann natürlich auch sein 

Ich kann nur sagen das wir welche dazu erhalten haben


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^das ist auch was anderes oder bekommst du bei einem Laufwerk Sata kabel dazu


 Jop, letztens ein LG-Brenner, da war ein Sata-Kabel und irgendeine Software dabei.
Da kam das Laufwerk auch in einem bedrucktem Karton (Retail)
Die Laufwerke die ich in einem Kunststoffbeutel bekomme sind ohne Kabel (Bulk)
Ich hab auch schon ein Netzteil ohne Kaltgerätekabel gekauft, da war dann ein Öko-Aufkleber drauf das kein Kabel beiliegt.

Kann natürlich auch ein Fehler von Mindfactory sein, keine Frage.
Eine nette Email sollte das auch klären können.
Generell Anrecht darauf würd ich wegen dem "Bulk" aber nicht sehen.


----------



## True Monkey (22. September 2013)

jepp ....das würde ich zuerst auch mal probieren 

@ Te 

Berichte dann doch bitte was MF dazu sagt weil jetzt interressiert mich schon ob es dazu gehört oder nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2013)

Bei meinen letzten NTs waren die Kabel aber auch dabei. Hatte bei Bulk LWs aber auch schon Kabel, Schrauben und CD dabei


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> schau mal oben bei meinen Post wieviel wir von dem NT im Shop haben.


 
Dann verschenk doch mal ein paar.


----------



## pedi (22. September 2013)

falls du morgen zeit hast, marschier zu deinem örtlichen wertstoffhof, wirf einen zwickel in die kaffeekasse, und die schmeissen dich mit solchen kabel zu.


----------



## SimonG (23. September 2013)

Es kann schon sein, dass das Netzkabel eingespart wurde. Das kann bei "bulk" schonmal passieren.
Entweder beim Händler oder auf einem Zettel müsste auch ein Lieferumfang angegeben sein. Wenn da kein Kabel drinsteht, fehlt es auch nicht.

Solche Kabel findet man aber überall. Oft bleiben sie irgendwo im Keller liegen, wenn ein Gerät kaputt geht. Bildschirme, Fernseher und Laptops haben teilweise die gleichen Kabel, auch Kühlschränke, manche Stereoanlagen, und Gitarrenverstärker. Pedi hats gesagt: Überall wo es Elektroschrott gibt schmeißen sie dir die Kabel hinterher, wenn du selber keins übrigt hast.


----------



## MyArt (23. September 2013)

Hab für nen Server mal dringend nen Kabel gebraucht 

Bin dann also in den nächstbesten Elektroladen und der hat mir das Kabel geschenkt. (2€ Kaffeetasse) xD


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2013)

Bei mir in der Firma schmeißen wir alle paar Monate eine ganze Palette von den Kabel weg.
Bei jeder Neuauslieferung sind die Kabel dabei die keiner braucht wenn die Altgeräte verschrottet werden.
So was ähnliches hab ich sogar mit OEM-Tastaturen und Mäuse die bei jedem Komplettsystem dabei sind.


----------

